# UNITED MOTORSPORT: MQB Performance DSG Software



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*UNITED MOTORSPORT *is proud to officially release MQB Performance DSG Software. The long-awaited software has been released and is now available at your *local dealer*.

*Of course all of the features that have made our software famous will be included*:

Improved / optimized shift points in D mode.
Improved / optimized shift points in S mode.
Improved Launch Control with faster execution of launch and Fast (in-car) user switchable launch rpm. (2 settings: 3500rpm and 4000rpm)
Automatic upshift in Manual Mode removed.
Automatic downshift in Manual Mode removed. (Kick down)
PORT FLASH: No ecu removal needed.
In-dash gear display enabled.
*Torque limit* *increases* - We can customize your DSG program to hold the power levels your car makes.
*Never need aftermarket clutches* - With our proprietary code modifcation, we can hold 800nm (590ft/lbs) of clutch torque

*Software Pricing*:

$499 - $1299

*Software Availability*:

Current MQB Platform:
MQB A3
MQB S3
MQB MK7 GTI
MQB MK7 Golf R










*United Motorsport* MQB DSG Software website link.

*Contact us* with any questions by clicking here!


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

This sounds pretty great. Will definitely have to think about this for after I get tuned. Question though, what does "2nd gear hold removed when slowing to a stop" its listed on the website link. I swear I should know what it means, but would still like the background. Does it just shift into 1st earlier as you slow of what? Thanks.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

infiniteecho said:


> No second gear hold means the car will actually downshift into first gear while you're braking at slow speeds. Have you ever slowed down to ~5 mph then suddenly needed to accelerate again and catch the car in an unhappy state? You get either a jerky first gear downshift or a bunch of clutch slip in second to get moving again depending on how hard you press on the throttle. This is fixed with their programming.



Notes from UM DSG equipped Golf R owner.




-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi. I have some questions for you.

1. So your stage 1 is with stock ECU software, and stage 2 is for 3rd party Engine software such as GIAC, APR, etc? 
2. If so, does your stage 2 DSG software specifically match the different 3rd party ECU tune, as in one would specify which brand of tune they currently have when ordering? 
3. What about stage 2 ECU tune versus stage 1 ecu tune by the 3rd party? Does your stage 2 DSG SW cover both the stage 1 & 2 of the 3rd party ECU SW?
4. Does your DSG tune increase the redline shifts to match the 3rd party SW, typically at 7100rpms?

Thank you!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

1. Stage 2 was created to help those owners who report 'slipping' issues, primary task: proper support for torque increase over the stock tune.
Various Facebook/You Tube videos show symptoms and/or poor launch response.

2. There are no specific 'brand' calibrations. Our dealers verify each customer car is correct,
software adjustments will be made if needed. (So far none has been needed)

3. The OEM Engine calibration and OEM DSG calibration are matched, so any increase in engine torque output should accompany a matching DSG change as well. 
i.e. with only engine software have you noticed the dsg shifts, ~differently after installing the engine tune? 
You need to ask your engine tune supplier as to what they label vs deliver to you.
We are supporting all current 'stages' of 3rd party engine tunes. (again: dealer verified)

4. M mode is unlimited, in that it will not upshift or downshift unless you call for it.




CbutterK said:


> Hi. I have some questions for you.
> 
> 1. So your stage 1 is with stock ECU software, and stage 2 is for 3rd party Engine software such as GIAC, APR, etc?
> 2. If so, does your stage 2 DSG software specifically match the different 3rd party ECU tune, as in one would specify which brand of tune they currently have when ordering?
> ...


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can't wait to see some real world unbiased reviews on this!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, would this cause a TD1? Or is that only for engine specific tunes? Is there a similar TD1 code for TCU upgrades voiding transmission warranty? Thanks!


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

scope213 said:


> Also, would this cause a TD1? Or is that only for engine specific tunes? Is there a similar TD1 code for TCU upgrades voiding transmission warranty? Thanks!


I'm curious about this as well. It was the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Does Audi care about DSG tune as much as they care about engine tune? (TD1)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Our DSG software causes no error codes to be set, TD1 or otherwise.


-Jeffrey Atwood




scope213 said:


> Also, would this cause a TD1? Or is that only for engine specific tunes? Is there a similar TD1 code for TCU upgrades voiding transmission warranty? Thanks!


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Jefnes3 said:


> 1. Stage 2 was created to help those owners who report 'slipping' issues, primary task: proper support for torque increase over the stock tune.
> Various Facebook/You Tube videos show symptoms and/or poor launch response.
> 
> 2. There are no specific 'brand' calibrations. Our dealers verify each customer car is correct,
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed response! So, in the interest of helping us make better educated decisions perhaps you can clarify this for us. It has been discussed in other forums in the past, that the DSG tune should be from the same Tuner as the ECU tune, as they need to "match"(I don't know what exactly needs to "match"). Example, Unitronic stage 2 ecu tune should go with Unitronic stage 2 DSG tune, APR, GIAC, etc. Is there any truth to that, or is it absolutely fine to mix & match ECU tune with DSG tune? And if so, do the stages need to be matched, for example, APR/GIAC stage 2 ECU tune needs to be matched with your stage 3 DSG tune etc?

Thanks again!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jefnes3 said:


> Our DSG software causes no error codes to be set, TD1 or otherwise.
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Hi thanks for the response. I think I was too vague in my question, lol and just want to clarify. Let's say when I take in my car for service and they plug my car in to their system will it detect the TCU upgrade and then flag my car with some nasty code like the TD1, etc. Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

I wonder how this performs against the Unitronic DSG tune....


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there a 30 day trial period available?


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

scope213 said:


> Hi thanks for the response. I think I was too vague in my question, lol and just want to clarify. Let's say when I take in my car for service and they plug my car in to their system will it detect the TCU upgrade and then flag my car with some nasty code like the TD1, etc. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


If this modifies the ecu in any way the manufacturer will be able to see it.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

mach250 said:


> If this modifies the ecu in any way the manufacturer will be able to see it.


This modifies the TCU, not the ECU.. hence the question.

Though, really, the question isn't "Is it possible for audi to detect the modification", it's more of "Will a routine diagnostic scan automatically detect the modification", which #1: Is hard for us to know right now, and #2: could change with any software update to said diagnostic tools.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Bring a Mk2 TTS version!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Current spec USA cars do not have the gear indicator when in D or S mode.

So: simply moving the car into the workshop and seeing 'D1' on the cluster will tell ~anyone that something has been modified.

RE: Mk2 TTS
Go see the nearest UM dealer, we'll see if we can get you sorted. :thumbup:

-Jeffrey Atwood





araemo said:


> This modifies the TCU, not the ECU.. hence the question.
> 
> Though, really, the question isn't "Is it possible for audi to detect the modification", it's more of "Will a routine diagnostic scan automatically detect the modification", which #1: Is hard for us to know right now, and #2: could change with any software update to said diagnostic tools.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

Good to see the file release. Any sort of acceleration data recorded in terms of gains on your test car(s) by any chance? 

Thanks,
-Dev


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

How do you think the driveline will hold on thoes 4k rpm launchs with full tq right away?

Is there a discount on upgrades later on? Say if I buy stage 2 now, then a year from now add a bigger tubro and make more power, and need stage 3 or 4? 

Thanks


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Spoooolin said:


> How do you think the driveline will hold on thoes 4k rpm launchs with full tq right away?
> 
> Is there a discount on upgrades later on? Say if I buy stage 2 now, then a year from now add a bigger tubro and make more power, and need stage 3 or 4?
> 
> Thanks


I wont speak for UM, but historically upgrades are available at the differential price of old vs new. But not necessarily discounted. Sometimes flashers will waive their flash fee if you are a nice guy :thumbup: And Um puts up with me, so they must train their flashers to have quite a tolerance. :laugh:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

any video's of the launch control in action? the stock LC is a bit slow.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

There are some videos of them launching a golf on youtube. none of the A3 though. I am curious to see as well before I purchase.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

We have been busy finalizing the engine tuning, Both S3 and A3. I can shoot some video... Waterfest next weekend has our attention currently.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jefnes3 said:


> We have been busy finalizing the engine tuning, Both S3 and A3. I can shoot some video... Waterfest next weekend has our attention currently.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Please do shoot some video, that would be the deciding factor for me. I am ready to pull the trigger on the software.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

Spoooolin said:


> Please do shoot some video, that would be the deciding factor for me. I am ready to pull the trigger on the software.


Installed the software yesterday - so far well worth it - launch control awesum - more when have weekend to really spend time in car


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Any update on this? Any videos yet? APR posted some videos. Just want a full compairison before I pull the trigger.


----------



## frakseno (Jun 2, 2015)

Jefnes3 said:


> We have been busy finalizing the engine tuning, Both S3 and A3. I can shoot some video... Waterfest next weekend has our attention currently.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Jeff,

I am getting both ECU and TCU flashed tomorrow morning at RAI. Do you have any dyno numbers on ECU tune for "bragging" to my friends ?


----------



## trinite7787 (Mar 11, 2010)

frakseno said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I am getting both ECU and TCU flashed tomorrow morning at RAI. Do you have any dyno numbers on ECU tune for "bragging" to my friends ?


There was a thread on MK7 forum that had a dyno graph of something like 355HP and 402 lbs of Tq I cant find the original but it was posted

I am in now way affiliated with Jeff or UM but I am a happy customer and have a golf R 

check out this thred for Videos of my MK7 R http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7221759-UM-ECU-TCU-tune 

glad I popped over to see if Frakseno posted anything up, we swapped R and S3 once for a quick joy ride and if you were blindfolded you would wrench the car not knowing which you were driving assuming you did not feel around the cabin for differences or could tell that the seats are different


----------



## Dr.Chris (Mar 15, 2016)

Hate to bring up an old thread, but totally relevant to the original topic. My question is about the manual mode. The listing on the website is that "True ‘M’ Mode – no kick down or upshift at rev limiter" Is it possible to keep the factory setting of upshift at rev limiter? The feature on the stock tune has been working great for me during Time Attack and autocross events, but I would like more clamping force on the clutches, and quicker shifting and more response during acceleration. I'm also not impressed with the stock sport mode, but I find myself shifting from D to S to D. Just not happy with the stock tune. So I guess the real question is, what portions are customizable during the tune for the TCU?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

